# % of glycolic acid in Proactiv's toner?



## littletingoddes (Oct 1, 2006)

Just wondering... does anyone know what % of glycolic acid is in Proactiv's toner?


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 1, 2006)

I had a quick look on the Internet and couldn't find anything but I would e-mail them and ask


----------



## Mouna (Oct 2, 2006)

The toner does not contain Aha (glycolic) but it does contain BHA


----------



## beautynista (Oct 2, 2006)

I don't think it has any glycolic at all.


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 2, 2006)

It doesn't contain any glycolic.


----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 3, 2006)

It does contain GA - I'm looking at my bottle, and it's the second ingredient listed after water. And according to UK's Proactiv site, there's 5% GA in the toner.

Ingredients: water (aqua), *glycolic acid*, hamamelis virginiana (witch hazel) extract, anthemis nobilis flower extract, rosa canina fruit extract, aloe barbadensis leaf juice, sodium PCA, panthenol, glycerin, propylene glycol, allantoin, polysorbate-20, hydroxyethylcellulose, sodium hydroxide, benzophenone-4, tetrasodium EDTA, methylparaben, propylparaben, imidazolidinyl urea, fragrance (parfum), blue 1, yellow 5.

SOURCE


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for the ingredients Mehrunissa!


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, I didn't know what i was putting on my face, lol.

I really liked that toner but once It ran out, I didn't want to pay the whole price alone, it's cheaper in a set and I still have the other bottles.


----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bluebird26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, I didn't know what i was putting on my face, lol. I really liked that toner but once It ran out, I didn't want to pay the whole price alone, it's cheaper in a set and I still have the other bottles.

The toner is my favorite out of the set, and the one I find myself using all the time. You can always buy just the toner on eBay, rather than directly from ProActiv. Or better yet, buy a glycolic acid toner that has a higher percentage.


----------



## littletingoddes (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks, Mehrunissa! I had looked on the US Proactiv site and couldn't find any info, and emailed customer service, but haven't heard back. I knew I'd have better luck asking everyone at MUT.


----------



## littletingoddes (Oct 17, 2006)

I got an answer from the US customer service - and they said 7%.


----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *littletingoddes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got an answer from the US customer service - and they said 7%. Interesting. Well, there you go - I think I like 7% better than 5%.


----------

